# Feedback and Guidance



## Bull&BearFX (28 September 2017)

Hello, 

I would like to open a discussion on the best ways traders think signals are sent out and what company's provide them? 


Regards,

Dino Mehinagic
Info@bullandbearcapital.com


----------

